# Puppy licking older dogs lips



## df1960 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hawkeye is 13 weeks old, ever since I got him he goes up to Stryker (4.5 year old MN Boxer) and licks his lips, Stryker hates it, he normally curls his lip but the pup doesn't stop so after a bit he growls at the pup, but Hawkeye is not catching on, he continues to do every time he goes near Stryker. In the morning it's kinda cute, Hawkeye sleeps in the bedroom with me, Stryker sleeps on the couch, when Hawkeye see Stryker for the first time in the morning it's like he runs up to him and says ''hey buddy where have you been'':hugs: and he starts licking his lips and of course Stryker growls, then Hawkeye lies on the floor in a submissive way. I've been telling Hawkeye to leave him alone, which of course he doesn't always listen, he's a pup, I also tell Stryker to be good (but he thinks he's being scolded). My question is should I leave them work it out on their own or should I stop it. Why does the pup continue to do it? Why does he only do it to Stryker?


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

df1960 said:


> Hawkeye is 13 weeks old, ever since I got him he goes up to Stryker (4.5 year old MN Boxer) and licks his lips, Stryker hates it, he normally curls his lip but the pup doesn't stop so after a bit he growls at the pup, but Hawkeye is not catching on, he continues to do every time he goes near Stryker. In the morning it's kinda cute, Hawkeye sleeps in the bedroom with me, Stryker sleeps on the couch, when Hawkeye see Stryker for the first time in the morning it's like he runs up to him and says ''hey buddy where have you been'':hugs: and he starts licking his lips and of course Stryker growls, then Hawkeye lies on the floor in a submissive way. I've been telling Hawkeye to leave him alone, which of course he doesn't always listen, he's a pup, I also tell Stryker to be good (but he thinks he's being scolded). My question is should I leave them work it out on their own or should I stop it. Why does the pup continue to do it? Why does he only do it to Stryker?


 
shilo does the same thing with dogs at the dog park but she is 18 months.. it drives me insane.. she is so submissive and dependant on them, it seems


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The pup is submitting to Stryker. As Stryker is curling lip at him, he knows it isn't working, so does it again and again. I would personally let Stryker handle it, and observe, step in if it gets to be too much for Hawkeye. 
From the sounds of it, Stryker is handling the pup quite well for now til the dynamics are established. They may also change so you need to be vigilant in reading dog body language to stop anything that may escalate. The book or DVD by Turid Rugaas On Talking Terms with Dogs; Calming Signals is great, worth ordering.
If you want Hawkeye to have more confidence, then I would limit contact with the two while you work with H as he develops.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> The pup is submitting to Stryker. As Stryker is curling lip at him, he knows it isn't working, so does it again and again. I would personally let Stryker handle it, and observe, step in if it gets to be too much for Hawkeye.
> From the sounds of it, Stryker is handling the pup quite well for now til the dynamics are established. They may also change so you need to be vigilant in reading dog body language to stop anything that may escalate. The book or DVD by Turid Rugaas On Talking Terms with Dogs; Calming Signals is great, worth ordering.
> If you want Hawkeye to have more confidence, then I would limit contact with the two while you work with H as he develops.


shilo is a year 
(older than the pup above..) and im not sure she reads body laguage well. i want her to aproch a dog catious and confident? what do you supose i do?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Why do you want her to approach a dog? If this is dog park dynamics, it won't work for her as far as confidence building, I would get her in a one on one type situation or group obedience class for this. 
Has she had bad experiences with dogs that dominated her? Sometimes that can take much time for the dog to get over.
It also could be her temperament(genetics) and you need to go slow, consistant with episodes around other dogs. Hard to give advice on the net without knowing your dog and her history. The book or DVD above will help and I also found the book Control Unleashed by Leslie McDevitt to be a great help when my dog was reactive with other dogs. Still a work in progress, daily thru her life however....
to build confidence, agility classes are what I would do at Shilo's age!


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

she wags her tail, whins and freaks out to go see the dog or person how ever far away they are. i actually want her to ignore them, and focas on me first. she goes up and does the licking thing and dogs growl, then sometimes the dog attacks and shilo gets very submissive and idk.. i dont go to parks. i just want her to pay attention to me. not them. and to be confident


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

i didnt start thinking about how this effects us all (including her) and now i want to fix all this because i know i must have done something wrong..


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Just look forward, and work on the day to day issues. Sometimes you don't have control on what your dog is thinking or feeling. Onyx is such a case that I learn more from her every day as far as behavior and health...if I didn't have her in my life, I wouldn't probably even be on this board...my other dogs were so easy!


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

aww, what did she have? shilo barks from a distance than pulls like a race horse to get tp them  she is my friendly baby i am stil training her with eye focas! she isnt to good at that :/ i would love for her to have contsante eye contact, do you have that? how did you gain that?


----------

